# New Movie with Scratch built full size trains



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing what these people have done building real trains.

Equally amazing, the stunt feats performed on them.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/mdXTXWpIYgQ

Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Gotta see that flick!


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2014)

Great, now I have to watch this!


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny as hell in spots. But you are going to want to take a ride on the route. Now you find its a road...Man special effects have come a long way.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't mean to spoil the (Lone Ranger) movie for anyone.....but the train scenes are indeed the best part of it.....the rest was goofy.....wait for it to go to the $5.00 bin at Walmart.....


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like to see this movie, looks good!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Cool video!

You got to hand it to hollywood. Here's an industry that has spawned hundreds of jobs in which people all pretend to be someone else. Kinda' like Washington DC.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

These scenes are from Disney's The Lone Ranger, which came out last year to lackluster reviews.... but I would see it for the train sequences. 

The movie flopped at the box office- even though it made $260 Million, but yeah... 

I am surprised that no one recognized the movie from these sequences...


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate to break it to you, but that video was WAY better than the actual movie!!

They killed the image of the Lone Ranger by making him a sniveling metrosexual gun hating wussy boy who becomes the hero accidentally.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

hoscale37 said:


> I am surprised that no one recognized the movie from these sequences...


Perhaps you didn't read my first post above.......


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I watched it once already, but not I want to watch it again!!

I want them to build my layout!!!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That was a fun movie to watch. The primary reason it didn't get rated high is because it didn't have the R rated stuff in it. Seems that Hollywood thinks that's all that the American people want is smut.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with you Ken on both points. It was interesting to see Johnny in something other than the leading role.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

If the movie industry depended on the wife and I it would have gone belly up decades ago.
However, I want to see this flick just for the train scenes. I left "hi oh silver" behind with my childhood!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Looks Ike a real good job on the fabrication.


----------

